# difference between 1970 GTO and 1971 Lemans



## kickn59 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a 1970 GTO that I am trying to restore. The car is in decent shape for the year but am trying to save some money restoring it by using panels, doors and what not off a 1971 Lemans. I was wondering what are the differences between the two cars. I do not own the Lemans yet, which is why I am asking if they are enough alike??? What are the differences? I would appriciate all and any help. Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

whole front clip with hood are different but should fit if complete change over. Believe the doors and quarters are the same. Your GTO will lose value with the lemans parts, best to find 70' parts for the GTO.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Goat Resto*



Instg8ter said:


> whole front clip with hood are different but should fit if complete change over. Believe the doors and quarters are the same. Your GTO will lose value with the lemans parts, best to find 70' parts for the GTO.


:cool Yes, the front clip is obviously different, however other than the front clip, the only piece that is not identical (not counting emblem holes) is the rear seat/trunk divider. The doors, quarters, trunk lid, roof, skeleton, etc. are all the same basic parts -- they all came from the same presses. Weld up the emblem holes and refinish the holes on the inside and all will be well.


----------



## kickn59 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## junction44 (Oct 27, 2012)

what about the core support? I have a 71 lemans with a 70 gto fiberglass 1 piece cap on it and I'm trying to go back all steel 70 gto parts. What should be changed?


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're using the metal from the 71 and welding onto the 70, that is those that fit, you have a car that should theoretically be worth more than a car patched up with Asian import panels. Document your _restoration_ and yes, get REAL GM sheet metal whenever you can. If you take the car as a whole, use the LeMans shell, maybe not so much since the market can't pay attention long enough to understand the concept of RESTORE vs COPY. I could bore this place to tears on the topic but I won't.


----------

